# town and country foods anyone?



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

a friend is going to send these people to talk to us...should i back out now? is it going to be one of those high pressure sales pitches or is it worth it?

http://www.townandcountryfoods.com/


----------



## luvbug06 (May 10, 2007)

I know I'm almost 2 years too late, but I found your post while doing a web search for information on Town and Country Foods. I received a large postcard in my front door yesterday from them and it caught my interest.

To benefit anyone else who might do the same web search and come across your post, here is a link I found. Town and Country Foods' sales practices are under heavy investigation.

http://blackmaneworld.info/

I have written to the email address listed on the web page and asked for further documentation.

Anyway, "hello" and I will now go and browse your forum!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Anyone have any followup on this? We signed up but we are in our five-day cancellation period and trying to make a decions. The blackmaneworld link doesn't work any more and I can't find much info. online!


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

We didn't end up signing up as we did the math and found that my sources were same quality but cheaper. Their convenience is nice. I know someone who used them and were happy.


----------

